# Shiawassee Kid



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I was at Boyne last weekend and heard something about our very own Kid.
Anyone know if all is well?


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven’t read anything on here from him lately . I have never met him face to face but have had some dealings and conversations with him. He certainly is a very knowledgeable guy and eager to help. I Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Jerry Lamb said:


> I was at Boyne last weekend and heard something about our very own Kid.
> Anyone know if all is well?


yeah wax, i'm guessing you ran into brody at boyne.

been a rough month or 2 for me. evidently i suffered a stroke week before christmas. something didn't feel right and luckily my brother talked me into goin to get checked out. spent a few weeks in hospital and now working on recovery I caught the rona after i got out and that turned into 3 more weeks of a mess . I also lost my step dad to covid during all this so its been a rough go

bottom line is i escaped with no permanent physical issues...but i have some deficiencies...some loss of peripheral vision and some brain fog. not 100% sure how this is gonna affect my duck hunting yet.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey man~
It was him for sure. Cool dude. He's heard of me! 
I didn't want to speculate on line with something as severe as this. All I can say is your brothers and sister on here are praying for a full recovery. All the B.S. of the world grinds to a stop when your health is threatened.
If you need any help with anything, just PM me. Little stuff you can't do during your recovery.
I can gather a posse in seconds to help you out.

Praying for a full recovery. Condolences for your step dad.
You'll be piling them up this fall, this I'm sure.

Take care,
Waxico(Jerry)


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss kid! And will keep you in my prayers!! One of my buddies had a real bad one had to learn to walk again and talk again. He’s doing great been two years now. I believe he will be in the boat this year with us. I am teaching him to shoot left handed. Using helium balloons and him sitting at a picnic table and releasing balloons. Again you are in my prayers and I appreciate the help you have given me over the phone and the boat plug is still on my cool stuff shelf! I know we are a ways apart but if I can help you get ready this summer I will do what I can!
Roger


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah wax, i'm guessing you ran into brody at boyne.
> 
> been a rough month or 2 for me. evidently i suffered a stroke week before christmas. something didn't feel right and luckily my brother talked me into goin to get checked out. spent a few weeks in hospital and now working on recovery I caught the rona after i got out and that turned into 3 more weeks of a mess . I also lost my step dad to covid during all this so its been a rough go
> 
> bottom line is i escaped with no permanent physical issues...but i have some deficiencies...some loss of peripheral vision and some brain fog. not 100% sure how this is gonna affect my duck hunting yet.





Jerry Lamb said:


> Hey man~
> It was him for sure. Cool dude. He's heard of me!
> I didn't want to speculate on line with something as severe as this. All I can say is your brothers and sister on here are praying for a full recovery. All the B.S. of the world grinds to a stop when your health is threatened.
> If you need any help with anything, just PM me. Little stuff you can't do during your recovery.
> ...


Ditto what he said.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Hey man~
> It was him for sure. Cool dude. He's heard of me!
> I didn't want to speculate on line with something as severe as this. All I can say is your brothers and sister on here are praying for a full recovery. All the B.S. of the world grinds to a stop when your health is threatened.
> If you need any help with anything, just PM me. Little stuff you can't do during your recovery.
> ...


yeah brody has been out with me to gaddishack few times.....been on some epic hunts with me. good dude. thanks for the kind words, much appreciated.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey kid, sorry to hear about your stepdad and your health issues. Wish you a fast recovery for many more duck seasons.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

fsamie1 said:


> Hey kid, sorry to hear about your stepdad and your health issues. Wish you a fast recovery for many more duck seasons.


Damn Samie that is a pile of hogs! always killin'!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Hang in there Dan! As Jerry said, prayers are sent take your time on recovery. Any thing that I can help with, just a pm away. Keep your head up!


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your challenging set of health issues. Will keep you in prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers to you...and the ducks next season. You will be back and blasting!


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

So sorry Kid just keep getting better the season is a long ways away.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

God speed to a healthy recovery... Hopefully the year keeps getting better for you,,,, you definitely had enough bad stuff...

Also sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

GET WELL KID!!!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear Dan. The farm I stay at in Saskatchewan, their son had a stroke during covid. He had total paralysis on one side of his body. He spent 9 months in the hospital, doing rehab everyday, no family members were allowed to see him in person. In the 10th month he walked out of the hospital. This past fall we got to shoot birds with him and he was busy chasing/killing whitetails. Keep a positive attitude.

If you need any sleeper spots to go sledding in the western Canadian mountains, just ask. Some videos from friends are epic.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Dan that's a rough go! Hang in there it does/will get better!!!!!
Praying for 100% recovery!!!!
Bill


----------



## codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

Chriss83 said:


> Thoughts and prayers to you...and the ducks next season. You will be back and blasting!


Hey Dan, Sorry for your loss and the health challenges you are facing. I’m relieved to see your post after reading you may not be doing well. Hopefully the effect on your life and duck hunting are minimal. Every day in the duck marsh is a blessing and prayers you have many many more.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If you need anyone to watch your flank for incoming birds I'd be honored. 

Scary crap but you've got the right attitude.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Healing wishes.


----------

